
Counterfeit, non-functional, 8086 Chips being sold on eBay - fortran77
https://twitter.com/kenshirriff/status/1278374088952524800
======
squarefoot
Just don't buy chips on Ebay, Aliexpress, Amazon, etc. or any other online
market where the seller is not well known to be reliable, especially costly
parts. Chinese vendors in these cases almost always sell fakes; but beware
also of local sellers who, whether knowingly or not, buy shoddy cheap parts
from those vendors in quantities to sell them locally. Get in production chips
from the usual suppliers (Mouser, Farnell, Digikey, etc. - I would recommend
tme.eu in the EU; no affiliation, just a happy customer) and for vintage,
obsolete or hard to find parts, go to ham fests or if you search online, pay
extra attention to the products and the sellers history and feedback: if a
cheap part can be easily turned into a more costly one just by relabeling it,
then you can be sure it eventually will.

~~~
vanous
I cannot upvote this enough. And, will add: do the same for components, becase
the same repackaging happens there. By the time you find out, it is thousands
of already manufactured PCBs later...

~~~
naikrovek
Where are you going to find genuine 8086 chips from an official reseller?
_They aren 't made anymore._

"Only buy from official resellers" is valid advice for parts that are still
made or for parts which are still in stock in large quantities, but your
advice helps no one looking for an 8086 or any other vintage silicon.

~~~
squarefoot
That's why I mentioned ham conventions, let alone flea markets etc. You would
be surprised of how many old perfectly legit NOS parts can be found in those
"alternative" places. Of course it's all about luck: that is, being in the
right place at the right time. One cannot plan to make N products out of a
part that could be found in 10s, 1000s or a million, or not to be found at
all.

